# Venison summer sausage



## actech (Nov 19, 2018)

well its time to start making jalapeno cheddar summer sausage again And I cant find the recipe I used last year ugh. glad I got time to search for awhile.  anyone has a link to a good one would be helpful. Got to print it off when done. Oh well just had to vent  lol
kurt


----------



## pellethead13 (Dec 2, 2018)

actech said:


> well its time to start making jalapeno cheddar summer sausage again And I cant find the recipe I used last year ugh. glad I got time to search for awhile.  anyone has a link to a good one would be helpful. Got to print it off when done. Oh well just had to vent  lol
> kurt


Nothing here but check out Hank Shaw for any recipes he may have, he’s had several charcuterie recipes for venison


----------

